# Belaire in TPI?



## goyebr (Feb 17, 2008)

We recently purchased at Belaire Golf Resort and SPA in PV Mexico (Exit Program). At the sales presentation they showed us a number of different books from a couple of exchange companies that they said we could use. These companies were new to us. (We have been an RCI member for 10 yrs) I am starting to think that they overstated things at the meeting. I am concerned about how legitimate the company is.

They stated that they have a Concierge service and that we would call them and they would manage the exchange through one of their affiliated companies.

One of the books they showed us was TPI. Another was the Registry Collection. 

I am trying to determine if Belaire is on the up and up. Are they currently registered with TPI?

Although the property is not yet finished they promised us that we could start exchanging in June of this year. We asked how if they are not completed and have nothing to exchange. They said they have worked that out via the exchange companies.

My parents live in PV 3 months out of the year. They are starting to hear some concerning news and said all they are seeing for construction is ground being moved around.

Any information you can provide us with about Belaire's status with your company would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## mplswjr (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belaire thread*

There is a relatively recent two page sequence of posts on the status and questions about the legitimacy of Belaire on the Mexico location in TUG.

My wife and I rescinded last year on a Belaire purchase and are extremely glad we did.  Hope you don't lose any money.

mplswjr


----------



## TPIRep (Feb 20, 2008)

*Belaire Golf Resort and SPA in PV Mexico*

TPI is not affiliated with this resort nor is there any sort of agreement with them.  Its possible that they are handing out our information because someone there knows of us and/or because they know we will accept these weeks on exchange.

There is no agreement with TPI to allow the owners to exchange weeks without the property being finished.

I hope this helps...good luck.


----------



## needavacation (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm sorry that I didn't see this post earlier.  I hope that you didn't lose your money.  I purchased with Belaire.  They said that they have a contract with Registry Collections.  However, RC said that they are still in negotiations.  Once they have your money they give you the run around.  I have been trying to do an exchange since the beginning of January.  They don't answer phones, call back, or return emails.  This has been a timeshare nightmare.


----------



## brucecz (Feb 29, 2008)

goyebr said:


> We recently purchased at Belaire Golf Resort and SPA in PV Mexico (Exit Program). At the sales presentation they showed us a number of different books from a couple of exchange companies that they said we could use. These companies were new to us. (We have been an RCI member for 10 yrs) I am starting to think that they overstated things at the meeting. I am concerned about how legitimate the company is.
> 
> They stated that they have a Concierge service and that we would call them and they would manage the exchange through one of their affiliated companies.
> 
> ...



Mark, I live  just a bit from you and lived in Mount Pleasant for  about 10 years about 10 ago and  and have lived in Racine County for over 50 years.

I have been a member of TPI for a short while and they are excellent and nice to deal with.

There are two other strings on the Bellarire  you might want to read fully on the Tug BBS. 

Here s the oldest Tug BBS Mexico string    
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52034

Here is the other more current  Tug BBS Mexio string 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61301

After reading those strings you may want to do the following.
Even if you if you are past the right of recission  and if you charged  part of it on your credit card contact you may your credit card company.

Also you see what others have done in similar situations and contact Perfeco.

I would sugguest you join TUG asap and and then have access to the Tug Search Feature in regards to how Perfecto works and how some have been able to get out of  timeshare contracts signed in Mexico. 

Is Marcos  still supposely running Concierge service? 

Feel free to call me  between 8 AM to 8 PM CST if you feel I can be of any help.

Bruce


----------



## Ronne (Jan 14, 2011)

hi guys,..
its very great informative link shared here useful one for many others who needs this kind of stuff,…
i appreciate this effort,..

thanks,..


----------

